# usb cf reader - code 19



## catinjam (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi there,
My usb reader has a yellow ! next to it, it tells me that the registry has been damaged or something, anyone know how to fix this? I can't download pictures from my camera. thanks.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

A Device Manage error code = 19 means that Vista cannot start the hardware device b/c its configuration information in the registry is damaged.

My recommendation at this time is to perform a system restore using a point prior to the installation of this device and driver -
START | type rstrui.exe into the start search box and hit enter | go through the screens and perform the restore.

Then we'll go on from there.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## catinjam (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for replying, the camera and driver we have had for years, we did upgrade our norton virus software to 2009 just recently. Would that have caused problems? I'll try the restore.

regards,

cat


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Yes, it is possible that Norton 2009 did something here, but it also could have been a Windows Update that came in or possibly the hard drive itself.

Any recent software updates would be suspect in my book at this time.

The system restore should take care of this for now as it will restore the registry.

In the interim, I recommend that you look for new drivers for that device since it is a few years old. Also, check the Event Viewer to see what events lead up to this if possible.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## kfscoll (Oct 24, 2008)

I had the exact same problem -- I installed Norton 2009 and got a Code 19 error for my Compact Flash reader under Portable Devices in Device Manager. I think you probably just need to reinstall the driver...here's what worked for me:

-double-click on "Compact Flash" (the item with the yellow exclamation point) in Device Manager
-click the "Driver" tab
-click "Update Driver"
-click "Browse my computer for driver software"
-click "Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer"
-make sure the "Show compatible hardware" box is checked
-click on whatever device is showing in the box under "Show compatible hardware"
-click "Next"

That's it! Hopefully it'll work for you without you having to resort to a System Restore. That can be a real pain; typically it'll screw up whatever software you installed after your last known good configuration. Good luck!


----------

